# Videoimport 16:9 in prem. pro



## Hodata (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

ich habe seit Monaten ein Problem, da komme ich einfach nicht drüber...also...

Ich habe einen Sony DCR-DVD202E Camcorder, der kann 16:9 Filme auf Mini-DVD aufnehmen. Leider hat er keine Schnittstelle, so dass ich die Scheibe ins DVD-ROM legen muß. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Videos in adobe premiere pro entweder nicht im richtigen Bildformat oder nur ohne Ton bekomme. Import mit Nero Vision (Nero 7 re) erzeugt nur ein verzerrtes 4:3 Bild. Nero recode erzeugt ein super 16:9 mp4, das ich nicht in premiere importieren kann. Durch export im Nero geht es zwar zu mpeg2, aber es bilden sich häßliche Artifakte. 
Ich kann auch die 4:3 mpeg2 - Files aus Nero vision importieren und dann auf 16:9 im premiere ausgeben, dann leidet wieder die Qualität. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich vielleicht mit freeware richtige, qualitativ hohe mpeg2 im 16:9 Format auf die Festplatte bekomme oder irgend einen anderen brauchbaren Rat?

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen, die mich endlich über dieses Problem hinweg bringen. Inzwischen habe ich einen erheblichen Stau an Videomaterial, was ich einfach nicht in ansprechender Qualität bearbeiten kann.

LieGrü


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Das besondere ist doch, dass ein 16:9 Video kein Deut breiter ist als ein normales 4:3 Video, wenn man die Pixel betrachtet. Also ist das falsch angezeigte Nero-Video schon nicht so falsch. Zieh doch dieses in ein PAL 16:9 Projekt und wenn es verzerrt angezeigt wird, dann ändere über rechte Taste auf dem Rohmaterial die Pixel Aspect Ratio oder benutze einfach die Skalierung, wobei ich erstere Möglichkeit vorziehen würde.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (2. Juni 2007)

Hm... , 

- wahrscheinlich nimmt der CC das Audio in einem Format auf, dass PP nicht mag 
- nur die letzte Version PP 2.0 kann gut mit Mpeg2 umgehen (welche hast Du?)............

Versuch mal folgendes: Es gibt ein Freeware-Programm namens "Super". Lade dort Dein 16:9-File rein (hoffentlich geht´s wegen dem Audio) + konvertier es in einen "I-frame-only"Codec wie AVI-MJpeg oder DV-AVI. Natürlich mit der Einstellung 16:9, dann in PP importieren in ein 16:9-Projekt..


----------



## arschgesicht (7. Juni 2007)

meine Vorgehensweise wäre:

a) Vorarbeit
Extrahiere die Audiospur deines Videos und speichere sie als wav ab. (Adobe Audition, Audio from Video)

b) Hauptarbeit
- den mpg Film in Premiere importieren
- Verbindung zwischen Video- und Audiospur trennen
- Audiospur löschen
- Audiospur die du als wav vorliegen hast reinziehen.

Vorteil: keine erneute (unnötige) Kompremierung des Videofootage


----------



## Hodata (8. Juni 2007)

arschgesicht hat gesagt.:


> meine Vorgehensweise wäre:
> 
> a) Vorarbeit
> Extrahiere die Audiospur deines Videos und speichere sie als wav ab. (Adobe Audition, Audio from Video)
> ...



Das ergibt eine Ton/Bildverschiebung, habe ich schon probiert. Trotzdem => Danke!


----------



## Hodata (8. Juni 2007)

Nico hat gesagt.:


> Hm... ,
> 
> - wahrscheinlich nimmt der CC das Audio in einem Format auf, dass PP nicht mag
> - nur die letzte Version PP 2.0 kann gut mit Mpeg2 umgehen (welche hast Du?)............
> ...



keine Audioübernahme´


==>  Danke!


----------



## Hodata (18. Juni 2007)

*nochmal nachfrag*

Schneidet hier überhaupt jemand private 16:9 Fime? 

Wenn ja wie? ...von welchen Mewdium?


----------



## arschgesicht (19. Juni 2007)

Hodata hat gesagt.:


> Schneidet hier überhaupt jemand private 16:9 Fime?


Privat recht selten bzw. nur einmal, hauptsächlich beruflich.


> Wenn ja wie? ...von welchen Mewdium?


Aufnahmemedium: DV-Tape 
Software: Premiere Pro 2.0 und Avid DV Pro

Ich denke auch, dass dein Problem ursächlich an ein Codecs liegt. Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber haste schon mal auf der Sony Seite nachgeschaut, ob dort ein Encoder für dein Video/Audioformat zum runderladen liegt?


----------



## arschgesicht (19. Juni 2007)

Obwohl ich eigentlich für solche Sachen keine Zeit habe... naja...

Ich hab mal nach deiner Camera auf der Sony Seite gesucht:

Diese müsstest du haben:
http://www.sony.de/view/ShowProduct...=TechnicalSpecs&category=SDH+DVD+Handycam#tab

Audiosystem: Dolby® Digital AC-3 2ch
Videocodecs müsste sein: AVCHD format

Zitat:
AVHD stands for Advanced Video Codec High Definition. AVCHD is a high definition (HD) camcorder format. AVCHD is developed to provide a way of recording 1080i HD video to various media, including DVD and hard disk.
As its name implies, MPEG-4 AVC (H.264) video compression is used. This is touted as a more efficient compression scheme when compared to the MPEG-2 compression used in HDV camcorders, potentially offering both reduced storage requirements and better video quality.
Among the touted advantages of AVCHD over MiniDV tapes is true random access, since time-based seeking on AVCHD does not involve a fast-forward/rewind operation as it would on tape-based formats such as miniDV.
http://support.sony-europe.com/DIME/camcorders/AVCHD/avchd.aspx?l=de

Support Seite deiner Camera:
http://support.sony-europe.com/DIME/FAQ/FAQ.asp?l=de&sc=DCC&m=DCR-DVD202E&f=CAM_DCC

Zitat:
Meine DVD-Authoring-Software kann keine MPEG2-Filme importieren, die von der mitgelieferten Picture Package-Software übertragen wurden.

Wenn die Software das Dolby Digital-Format nicht unterstützt, können die übertragenen MPEG2-Filmdateien möglicherweise nicht importiert werden. Dieses Problem kann eventuell dadurch behoben werden, dass man das Audioformat mithilfe des mitgelieferten Picture Package von Dolby Digital zu MPEG konvertiert.

Gehen Sie zur Konvertierung des Audioformats wie folgt vor.

1) Wählen Sie die Option Viewing and Handling Pictures aus dem Picture Package-Menü, um den Picture Package DVD Viewer zu starten.

2) Öffnen Sie den Ordner, in dem der übertragene Film gespeichert ist und doppelklicken Sie auf die Miniaturansicht.

3) Wenn der Film in einem neuen Fenster angezeigt wird, klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche Convert audio format am unteren Bildschirmrand.

Die Support Seite von Sony ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, auf jeden Fall würde ich an deiner Stelle auch die Camera dort registieren.


----------



## Hodata (22. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!

Picture Package-Software hatte ich nicht dabei. 

den Camcorder hab ich auf 16:9 und stereo eingestellt, das muß ja nicht unbedingt so auf der Scheibe sein. Nero nimmt ja Ton und Bild, aber eben 4:3. (lange Gesichter)

Jedenfalls hast du mich da auf einige Gedanken gebracht, denen werde ich jetzt noch mal nachgehen. 

Erstmal muß ich sehen, ob ich an die Picture Package-Software heran komme.

*wink*


----------

